# credit scores / history



## malimber (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi

Does your credit score / history follow you when you move to Portugal? I read that it doesn't, but I'm not so sure. Mine is not good, I was B a few years ago (all fine now, but will still be on my file for a couple of years).

How does one find renting / opening bank accounts etc.? Problematic? Do they / can they check a UK file?

many thanks
layball:


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

The simple answer is that you're good to go and that they do not access your UK record. BUT, do not mess up over here as the banks, credit cards, etc. are all linked back to the Central Bank of Portugal. Mess up with any one and it will follow you around.

This will give you a chance to get back on your feet. Good luck!


----------

